# Making sense of my results



## daibatzu (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello everyone. Just got my results today and I am not sure what to make of them. This is my second time having a thyroid test. The first one was in September 2017.

The results are.

TSH (3.95uiu/ml Range 0.28 - 6.82)

T3 (1.74ng/ml Range 0.52-1.86)

T4 (7.9ug/dl Range 4.4 - 11.6)

I have a lot of difficulty converting the various units ug/dl, ng/dl e.t.c, so hope you can make sense of it. I do not remember my full results for my last test but I know T4 was at 18. At the time I was ill with bacterial pneumonia and I have no idea if that would have affected my results. The lab technicians say my result is ok but from what I have been reading, does not seem to be the case. Please note I tested early in the day, around 10am, not sure if that makes a difference. Can anyone tell me what they think of this result. Have been experiencing some weird symptoms so wanted to do a thyroid test to be sure.

Many Thanks

Igwe


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH (3.95uiu/ml Range 0.28 - 6.82)
> 
> T3 (1.74ng/ml Range 0.52-1.86)
> 
> T4 (7.9ug/dl Range 4.4 - 11.6)


Welcome to the board!

Do you know if your T3 and T4 are the "Free T" tests.?

Your TSH indicates that you are hypo. Your T3 is pushing top of range, its odd to have such a high TSH with such a high T3. Whether total 3 or Free T-3 you are high in the range as the total and Free T test tend to go in sync.

Total 4 is useless - Can you please confirm if this is the Free T- 4 test?


----------



## daibatzu (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks Lovlkn. The doctor says it is free T4 but will have to confirm from the labs. By the way, and sorry I forgot to mention this, I had been taking L-carnitine for a while (about 1 and a half months) and was just reading yesterday that it can raise tsh. The question is by how much?

Also, what do you suggest I do next since the doctor says nothing to worry about and tells me to relax. I am slightly more skeptical.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It will help to know exactly what the T3 and T4 tests were, once you get the labs. Are you on any type of thyroid medication now? What symptoms are you having?


----------



## daibatzu (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi, spoke to someone at the labs and he says it is free T3. I am very very confused. My earlier symptoms match those of hyperthroidism (sweating, rapid heartbeat, nervousness, weight loss, some hairloss, dizziness, higher blood pressure, fatigue). Now my main problems are (higher blood pressure, tremor of fingers (not always), dizziness, feeling colder, occassional arm numbness). I am not sure what to make of this whole mess. I did another thyroid test, results will be out next week. My doctor wants to test pituary gland function since my tsh has yo-yoed from 1.3 in November to 3.75 in February which is very odd. I am also thinking of a blood calcium test in case I have a hyperparathyroidism problem.

Many Thanks


----------

